# ALternator (المولد بالسيارة)



## العقاب الهرم (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام الله عليكم اخوتى الافاضل​ 
مرفق ملفان عن المولد .. 
المكونات .. الدوائر الكهربية .. الصيانة​ 
ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

بسيط سهل مفيد
ما شاء الله مهندس العقاب

معلومات جمة وافرة 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الجهود


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بسيط سهل مفيد
> ما شاء الله مهندس العقاب
> 
> معلومات جمة وافرة
> ...


 

وجزاك اخى الحبيب
سررت بمرورك​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله أخي العقاب ، زادك الله علما وفضلا ، ودمت لنا .


----------



## iraqmoon (20 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mnci (20 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك أكثر من رائع*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أغسطس 2009)

a.mak قال:


> ما شاء الله أخي العقاب ، زادك الله علما وفضلا ، ودمت لنا .


 
آمييين جمعا اخى
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أغسطس 2009)

iraqmoon قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssssss


 
عفوا اخى الكريييييييييم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت 

وفقك الله مهندس طه
وجزاك كل خير على الجهود التي تقدمها.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت
> 
> وفقك الله مهندس طه
> وجزاك كل خير على الجهود التي تقدمها.



ثبتك الله عند السؤال د.محمد

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولسائر المسلمين


----------



## nodey (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك وحياكم الله


----------



## سمير شربك (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا أخي العقاب


----------



## lameey (20 يناير 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## malak200029 (21 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الجهد الرئع


----------



## samir23 (23 يناير 2010)

معلومات جمة وافرة 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الجهود


----------



## fastbit (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## deyaaj (4 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر جزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عطيفة (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mirami (7 فبراير 2010)

merci mon frére et bonne continuation


----------



## MIncer (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووضع لك هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hasan249 (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## زياد نوح (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياحبيب


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يوسف جابر (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يالغالى بس يا ليت تترجم المصطلحات بالعربيه وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## black88star (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..ويديك الف عافية على ماقدمته 
مشـــــــــــــــــــكور 
عوآفي


----------



## السوداني الاسد (10 يونيو 2010)

ملف رئع مشكور


----------



## islam88 (21 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## yassindl (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

حياك الباري اخي العقاب .. مميز ومبدع دائما ومواضيعك تاتي في الصف الاول في اهميتها 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي العزيز


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## jalal985 (21 يونيو 2011)

بدل الشكر دعاء لك اللهم أجعلة في ميزان حسنانك


----------



## usamasorial (1 يناير 2012)

اللة يصلح حالك وحالنا جميعا ويعطيك حسب اعمالك


----------



## adison2000 (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم​


----------



## abomohamad11 (8 يناير 2012)

*زادك الله علما وفضلا *
* ودمتم *​


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## gold1980 (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا راقي على المجهود


----------



## saad_srs (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي جزاك ربي عنا خرا


----------



## adel04270 (10 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بسام ن ح (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا أكثر من رائع*


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## black88star (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يديك الف عافية 
عوآفي


----------



## yasserahmadbcw (25 يناير 2013)

ارجو عدم ادخال السياسة في كل شيء فولله لقد اشمأزت نفسي من اقحام السياسة في كل مناحي حياتنا .اقول الى كل متخلفي العرب والمسلمين كفانا سب وشتام واستعطاف السذج واليسطاء وتجييشهم .فما حصل في سورية اقسم انها مفتعلة من قبل اسرائيل وامريكا وبريطانيا. فيا متخلف بشار الاسد ليس في الصومال ولا في افغانستان ولا في مالي ولا في باكستان ولا اليمن ولا ليبيا ولا مصر.فلماذا المسلمين يقتلون في هذه الدول يقتلون لانهم بسطاء بلهاء ضحك عليهم الغرب فاصيحوا يقتلون بعضهم البعض. راجع حساباتك قبل اتهام الناس ظلما . فوالله ستقف يوم القيامة بين يدي الله ليسألك عن دليل اتهام الناس .هل ستقول انك شاهدت قناة الخنزيرة او قناة العبرية .واذا كان كلامك صحيح لماذا لا تأتي الى سوريا لتجد عصابات المتخلفين المدعومة من قبل حكام الخليج الخنازير كيف يسفكون دماء الابرياء ومن ثم يصورونهم ليقولوا ان الجيش قتلهم . وبفرض الجيش قتلهم لماذا لا تسألون لماذا قتلوا . ؟؟؟ كفى تخلف وتجييش اعمى . انه الحقد بعينه . وكفى التكلم باسم الاسلام الحنيف . الاسلام بريء منكم. وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------

